# Living in a truck



## Dillinger (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been working.... working hard.
Working long hours and working hard! I'm so sick of working!
Bout to buy a truck , put a cap on the back and go somewhere in it, not sure where though, maybe Oregon, maybe Alaska, not sure at the moment. Also got a tattoo machine on the way, I've been doing stick n' poke for about 2 years now and I'm finally getting a machine. Sorry if this post is pointless, just a bit excited to get out again...


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 17, 2008)

Carpool! Yes indeed good sir. Though along with that tattoo machine a dedication tattoo will be required. We're gonna follow around Matt's Black Pearl bus on their adventure with StP tattoos on our foreheads! =]
Tis the plan.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I suppose it doesn't need to be on the forehead, I suppose it doesn't need to be StP ither. We'll find something. And go onto the Black Pearl while everyones asleep and steal their food and shit, it'll make their story better. =]


----------



## Labea (Mar 17, 2008)

you can squat my backyard, dillinger.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 18, 2008)

I intend to, with or without your permission Labea.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 18, 2008)

next summer will you help me move to NC? haha!

all I got is a couch and some junk. it'll be easy!


----------



## Labea (Mar 18, 2008)

it wouldnt be squatting with my permission!!!


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 19, 2008)

Mouse said:


> next summer will you help me move to NC? haha!
> 
> all I got is a couch and some junk. it'll be easy!



You're from VA (or nearby) right?
Sure as hell I'll help you move Mouse!



Labea said:


> it wouldnt be squatting with my permission!!!



Oh pish posh, you'll never know I'm there.



ArrowInOre said:


> I can hardly wait to see the final out come of this mis-adventure. I want pics of everyone's release papers ok...



Ither way it's sure to be an adventure that'll have great stories to tag along with it!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2008)

Dillinger said:


> Mouse said:
> 
> 
> > next summer will you help me move to NC? haha!
> ...




PA actually, but really like 2 mins past the MD line. 1 hour north of baltimroe.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 20, 2008)

> PA actually, but really like 2 mins past the MD line. 1 hour north of baltimroe.



Not too far. I'll bet I could make that! & helping you move to NC that'd be kinda nice my mother lives on some beach in NC and that gives me a chance to see her instead of being a big ole jerk of a son/procrastinator. =]
All works out!


----------



## macks (Mar 20, 2008)

pick me up in Oregon, yeehaw!


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll deff be venturing out to Oregon! Thats It fuck it. I'm just gonna attach a horse trailer to the truck and I'll pick everyone on this site up!!(Arrow that includes you and your dumpster diving daughter)
and Wider..
I hear from the grape vine you're headed to Alaska around May-June (idk if thats true but) Thats exactly when I'll be around the oregon area! I wanna go to Alaska and see if chris mccandless's buss is still there. =]


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 20, 2008)

OH and p.s.
I got my tattoo fuckin machine today! Yeah! Takin this shit to the next level. no more fucking stupid sewing needles & india ink for me!!! =]


----------



## macks (Mar 21, 2008)

if the horse trailer doesn't work out i'll just grab some rope and my skateboard and tie up to your hitch, hell yeah.


----------



## Labea (Mar 21, 2008)

better get here before july! 

who is all coming up to alaska?
i remember a few people telling me they might...


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 23, 2008)

macks said:


> if the horse trailer doesn't work out i'll just grab some rope and my skateboard and tie up to your hitch, hell yeah.



That's a bad decision waiting to happen and I'm all over it. Haha
The scar (or otherwise missing limb) & my added charge of attempted manslaughter will surely make for a good campfire story.


----------

